# Pressure Pot question



## Darkshier (May 23, 2014)

Are pressure pots required for casting and if so is there an inexpensive one out there because I'm on a tight budget.


----------



## mredburn (May 23, 2014)

Pressure pots are pretty much required for casting with alumilite but not for PR like silmar 41.  Harbor frieght has them at $100.00 but do not over pressure them and keep an eye on them. They have been known to blow.  IF you have a craigslist for your area you may find a used one cheaper.


----------



## Jim Burr (May 23, 2014)

You're kidding...right??

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f43/pressure-pot-122515/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f43/stabilizing-plus-casting-122782/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f43/few-notes-first-time-caster-120494/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f43/refinished-craftsman-pressure-pot-122110/

And several hundred others.....


----------



## NCwoodworker1 (Feb 2, 2015)

*Jim...you need to take a deep breath*



> Jim Burr You're kidding...right??
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f43/...re-pot-122515/
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f43/...asting-122782/
> ...



Jim, as a new guy here, I have been reading hundreds of these posts, since I'm trying to learn about casting/stabilizing using pressure/vacuum.   I can't help but notice that you have a negative response every time  someone asks a question on this topic.  Someone that is new might not know how to go find all these answers in the archived areas.... I didn't.  I'm not trying to start an argument with you...just suggesting that you either ignore us beginners and our obvious lack  of "forum experience" or quit looking at the questions that so obviously tick you off.  This is supposed to be fun and educational for ALL.   So, brother... take a deep breath.  Have a great day.


----------



## mmyshrall (Feb 2, 2015)

NCwoodworker1 said:


> > Jim Burr You're kidding...right??
> >
> > http://www.penturners.org/forum/f43/...re-pot-122515/
> > http://www.penturners.org/forum/f43/...asting-122782/
> ...


 

Mark, 

If Jim follows your advice, you will be helping to remove one of my favorite twisted sources of amusement from the IAP. :biggrin: I personally love Jim seeming to get worked up about users not properly using search and then handing them the answers for the clicking. I find that endlessly amusing...

So, I would encourage all users to keep asking the questions and for Jim to not change his habits. This is one of the reasons that I love the IAP.

Besides, every post teaches us something if you look hard enough (and sometimes you have to look pretty hard )

Thanks, 
Michael


----------



## socdad (Feb 2, 2015)

Darkshier said:


> Are pressure pots required for casting and if so is there an inexpensive one out there because I'm on a tight budget.


 

I cast several blanks (feathers) without a pressure pot. I could not consistently get bubble free results so purchased a HF pot. Using the HF pot I have been much happier with the results.


----------



## kingkeyman (Feb 2, 2015)

I agree with socdad. My PR castings (tube in) are much clearer when using my pressure pot.


----------



## jsolie (Feb 2, 2015)

I don't do much casting, but when I do, it's in my modified Harbor Freight paint pot.  I have the regulator set to 40 pounds, and I've been pleased with the results so far.  I've only cast polyester resin and am looking forward to trying some Alumilite.


----------

